# Which yarn is the warmest?



## Lassie (Jan 26, 2011)

I want to knit hats for my two sons for this winter. They both work outside...One is a NYC police officer, the other is serving in Afghanistan with the Marines. Winters in both places can be VERY cold and I wondered what you all think is the warmest yarn. A yarn shop saleswoman suggested Lopi, an Icelandic wool, but it seems very scratchy! I don't want to end up with a really warm hat that is too uncomfortable to wear. Would appreciate any wisdom!


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Alpaca is very warm but felts easily so be careful with washing.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I would say wool would be very warm, at least here in Minnesota I find it to be warm. I have several hats made from Cascade chunky wool. It is not scratchy or itchy, but very soft.
I have 4 cousins retired from NYPD!


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't think the warm factor has ever been taken scientifically in the yarn community, but who knows! LOL!! Lots of folks discuss it, though. (

You will probably get answers that come from a possibility of 32,600+ forum member's stating their personal experiences.

Thinkin:

I've heard that the under fibers on animals with outer coats is the warmest to snag and process; fiber is called _______? Fiber, I believe as I think that wool comes only from animals that produce it - like sheep.

The animal that got under fiber producing the rarest (I think) yarn, purportedly to be the warmest, was the ________. If I said '''yak''', I'd probably be wrong. One skein = $295. How many grams, ounces or yards in one skein-hank? Dunno. (

With our generally available yarn choices, it seems that wool keeps coming up. Fleece. Alpacas, too; a fiber (?). I've heard that alpaca is warmer than wool - just conversation, though and no scientific test.

So, how does merino wool come in there? Guessing: #2 on the list? Dunno. We have sheep and alpacas.

See more notes in ((((((( )))))))))



Lassie said:


> I want to knit hats for my two sons for this winter. They both work outside...One is a NYC police officer, the other is serving in Afghanistan with the Marines. Winters in both places can be VERY cold and I wondered what you all think is the warmest yarn.
> 
> ((((((((( Thank you for this effort and our son is AD Army and just got of of Iraq #2 on 14 May.
> 
> ...


----------



## rojas1152 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi:
I do have Alpaca & it is warm but needs careful washing. I do have Lopi & find it scratchy. I would find a nice Acrylic so the men can wash as needed without worry. Something that looks like a natural fiber.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

After Donna Rae's post I hope you are not sorry you asked a question! LOL


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Quiviut, with yak a close second. Both kind of pricey, though. But both, while not waterproof, are water repellent...will take longer to get soaking in wet weather.


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

How does one wash "alpaca" without felting it?


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Do you have the pattern for the helmet liners, or can share it?


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

jogs4201 said:


> How does one wash "alpaca" without felting it?


Carefully. In the sink with fiber wash (many brands). Do not twist. Lay flat to dry.

Alpaca can be up to 5 times warmer than wool. I have a lot of alpaca in my stash and just last week finished a shawl with 76% alpaca mixed with silk and wool.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi, thanks for writing! Long time troop supporter here and I'm a veteran, too.

My pattern I snagged on the net. Surf for:

Gaiter 
.........(K or C). I could probably track it down again, but a quick surf will get you there.

I didn't like the neck extension for what is called a gaiter, talked to my troop about his preferences, he said I don't wan't the neck so make just the cap.

I took the gaiter pattern I had and as it was top down for the cap first, I eliminated the neck portion and did the rest per the patern - simple sc for the most part and top down. The K in the round was stockinette (bottom up).

So, surf for:

Knit gaiter
crochet gaiter
........
Knit cap
Crochet cap
..........note the gender, too as I also support female troops. Get the head circumference - some folks are different sizes. Hubby and I are about the same size = 23" I have more hair than he does! LOL!

Or, just make a cap of choice, get their head sizes and go for it using any pattern your want but I'd keep it simple and in black or OD. For rocker caps in the barracks, jazz it up, eh, and the yarn and colors would meet the troop's specs or yours.

There are many gaiter patterns out there and you may find this useful. Surf for:

Helmet liner
..........will give you different patterns; specify K or C; note size.

This tells me that if you want to just make a cap, if it's a gift to be worn while sleeping or just knocking around the barracks wearing a rocker type hat, your pattern choice and yarn could be what you want; I'd not use wool then - wool only for if it '''may'''' be worn under the helmet (Kevlar) pit pf unifrom; it happens.

If they'd for some reason wear it under the Kevlar helmet (out of uniform as all items must be GI issue (not mom issue), a simple pattern (no texture stitches) would be ideal and my lighter weight yarn choice, Moda*Dea (100% washable wool) is not real thick and perhaps like DK; Ideal = washable. they can adjust the head band inside the helmet (I've had to do it) to allow for any thickness in the pattern design.

I thought it (Moda*Dea 100% washable wool) solved all the specs I was after. I couldn't find a reasonable one in the real world, so I went online. From the left overs, I make prayers squares.

I love the stuff and have used 6 skeins with three more in the basket for later; Online, of course.

In the event they end up wearing a non-military issued gaiter or just a cap under the Kevlar, I choose nothing but the black or OD and perhaps sneak in an Airforce color to my Airman. LOL!!

I have two Airmen that I support, btw and the one is heading out on his sixth deployment - this time it's Afghanistan; Iraq twice, A three times then A again. The other troop is in Japan; it's cold there, too.

I've supported him (sixth deployment) since '08 and his mother - miles from me - and she is very stressed out. They don't stay as long as the Army's one year and perhaps four months but they go out more often.

Our son got stuck with Bush's three month deployment extension over the one year when in Iraq '07-'08. Argh!

I told him (Airman) and her (mom), "I will be at your wedding!" LOL!!

Good luck! Do you support a troop? I've done it so long I forget when I started. The hardest one to support is DS.

His driver's license - renewed early as a coutesy to the military - is lost. I've spent hours now tracking it down = no go but have three options now. (

After tracing the how to/s for shipping a pistol, and using the carrier of '''my''' choice, I still don't have an answer. LOL!!

Guess what? He no longer wants it and will ship me his long gun. I want to know the laws governing this, too. Bottom line: Can USPS do this and they're my preffered shipper. No answer yet.

I know I can do it Fedex, but I want USPS. Most of the PO people don't even know that only one of the people involved needs an FFL (Federal Firearms Licence), so I get that argument.

Ack! LOL!!

Feed me! LOL!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~~~



jogs4201 said:


> Do you have the pattern for the helmet liners, or can share it?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jogs4201 said:


> How does one wash "alpaca" without felting it?


The same way you wash wool without felting it. Gently, by hand, NO AGITATION, and lay flat to dry.

If you google for helmet liner patterns, you will find dozens - some of which date from WWII, but all of which are still warm.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Go to Charity Knitting or Helmet Liners to take you to a site that will provide all the info you need for doing military hats. For off duty, military hospital ships, you can do anything you like, cheerful colors requested... For on duty, there are very specific rules and that includes fiber rules due to washing considerations.....

To provide warmth, use a machine washable wool. Although there are definitely warmer fibers, the all require special care and that is not easily available. You don't want son having to handwash and try to dry in tents..... Air provides warmth, you could do 2 hats with DK weight and then crochet edges together or whipstitch or blanket stitch to have double layer or knit one and pick up cast-on stitches and knit another in opposite direction. Easier than double knitting, if you aren't already familiar with it...


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

cool water, no agitation. Use an animal shampoo, or something like Orvus (I use this) on all my sweaters. Beware of some cleansers, shampoos, etc. which remove color.



jogs4201 said:


> How does one wash "alpaca" without felting it?


----------



## Lassie (Jan 26, 2011)

WOW! I knew I could count on all of you! Donna Rae, don't worry...It's never TMI if you're talking about knitting! I already got the low down from DS about colors. And this is his 3rd deployment, so we're all veterans, so to speak. He has gotten issued cold weather gear, but says they all make his head itch and don't come down far enough to cover his ears. I'm planning to make him one for sleeping and one for on duty wear. I've already made a few helmet liners, and he's set for the moment. Our copper needs something in very dark navy or black that he can wear under his uniform cap, and water repellent would be nice, too. And for me, bullet repellent would also be nice (for both of them!), but I'll probably have to settle for water repellent. Why can't they take up stamp collecting? Or ping-pong? Well, I'm going to make a trip to Smiley's this week and check out the alpaca and their stock of Mode Dea. I'd forgotten about that! I've worked with it before & it knits up beautifully. Also, Smiley's usually has a lot of it to choose from. Thanks again all!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Smilies is one of the reasons I'm glad I'm NOT living nearby anymore. I used to bike there from my mother's house and come back barely poorer but with many, _many_ balls of yarn lashed onto the bicycle's carriers!

Happy yarn shopping!!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

I have some musk ox form Greenland that is supremely warm....but I did read on a spinning forum that spun dog hair from dogs with wool, like poodle is considered the warmest.....across the creek our neighbours in New Zealand swear by possum ..... interesting topic though......


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

Has to be any natural fibre ..... it kept the animal warm! :lol:


----------



## DOROTHY69 (Mar 20, 2011)

`I RECKON THE K.MART YARN IS GREAT. HAVE KNIT ALL MY GRAND CHILDRENS IN THAT YARN. 8 PLY. AND WEARS WASHES WELL...... AND KEEPS THE WARMTH..... GOOD WISHES TO THE BOYS WHO ARE SO LUCKY TO HAVE A MUM OR G.MUM KNITTING FOR THEM.


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

Lassie said:


> I want to knit hats for my two sons for this winter. They both work outside...One is a NYC police officer, the other is serving in Afghanistan with the Marines. Winters in both places can be VERY cold and I wondered what you all think is the warmest yarn. A yarn shop saleswoman suggested Lopi, an Icelandic wool, but it seems very scratchy! I don't want to end up with a really warm hat that is too uncomfortable to wear. Would appreciate any wisdom!


Have you ever tried the Possum and Merino wool blend?
This is extremely light and soft but because the possum fibre is hollow it traps the air and keeps the warmth very well.
Possum /Merino knitwear is very popular here in NZ and is not nearly as itchy as pure wool.
We New Zealanders really love this product as it helps to get rid of possums which are a dreadful pest in our country.
You can buy this yarn on line. Just google Possum/Merino knitting yarn.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Lassie said:


> I want to knit hats for my two sons for this winter. They both work outside...One is a NYC police officer, the other is serving in Afghanistan with the Marines. Winters in both places can be VERY cold and I wondered what you all think is the warmest yarn. A yarn shop saleswoman suggested Lopi, an Icelandic wool, but it seems very scratchy! I don't want to end up with a really warm hat that is too uncomfortable to wear. Would appreciate any wisdom!


I'm currently knitting with Lopi Alafoss and would second that recommendation.It is light and very warm and doesn't feel scratchy to me.


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

Think I would also consider using a size smaller needle so that the stitches will be closer together, helping to keep out the wind. Washable wool would be my choice of yarn.


----------



## Shopdelaine (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi,

The warmest yarns are quiviut, cashmere, yak etc. but they are very expensive and not suitable for every type of garment. However, Merino is a very warm fiber and you can find several blends which would be suitable for a sweater, it is also very durable. The finer the wool, the less durable it is. 
Hope that this helps.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I also recomend Alpaca, remember they wear it in the Andes.


----------



## fiddlerbird555 (Apr 6, 2011)

An outfit that spins pet hair says that dogs' undercoat is so warm they do NOT recommend it for sweaters. Felt is both warm and waterproof. 

Just a couple out-of-box suggestions.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Wishing your sons strong hearts and long lives. I thank them for their service.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Alpaca and you can make it extra warm by making it twice the length (a tube) then folding it over so it becomes 2 layers and gather the top. Very easy. You could shape the top. A;pace is the warmest and it is also water proof. THe rain of snow will just run off it and the bys will be warm.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Lion Brand® Fishermen's WoolTM
Pattern #: 90383AD Free Helmet Liner Pattern from Lion Brand Yarn. www.lionbrand.com


----------



## Serene Knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

I would use Merino or Merino Alpaca blend for hats for men. (Semper Fi! Proud family). But if I were knitting gloves for myself I would try to get Angora/wool blend. I had a pair of angora blend gloves of lace weight and although they were very thin, they were the warmest gloves I have ever owned. Must have been the bunny hair!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Just to add to all this information-- I always used to knit my sons' ski hats with lopi, and they never thought it was scratchy at all; just warm! I found it very soft. I had a pattern that called for a doubled lower part, making it even more wind proof...probably not ideal for jamming under a helmet though! One son (40years old now!) recently asked for another one to wear in NYC -- I'll have to find colors with a tad more dignity than past combos : - )


----------



## SueSch (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't help you with fibre /yarn choices I'm not knowledgeable enough about them but I can say congratulations to both your boys And to you too for having such a wonderful family !


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I use Brown Sheep's Burly Spun for hats and cowls(neck warmers) that need to be very warm...Cascade makes some great wools that are soft..worsted weight..and very warm..
julie


----------



## minna (Aug 9, 2011)

For wearing hats under their helmets, they MUST be wool because it does not burn. And the colors must be olive, brown, black. In their barracks/tents, they are allowed to wear other fibers. Remember to use yarns that are easily cared for as some of the soldiers do not have access to good washing facilities as it depends on where they are.


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

jogs4201 said:


> How does one wash "alpaca" without felting it?


Handwash Cold! Or at most lukewarm i would think
ICE in NJ


----------



## sheila72 (Feb 21, 2011)

With Alpaca yarn, make the hats larger than needed, then felt them in boiling water, shape them to the size desired, now you have a very warm hat and one that is cushy, soft too. Good Luck
I make felted hats for my great grand kids, and they love them.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Lassie said:


> I want to knit hats for my two sons for this winter. They both work outside...One is a NYC police officer, the other is serving in Afghanistan with the Marines. Winters in both places can be VERY cold and I wondered what you all think is the warmest yarn. A yarn shop saleswoman suggested Lopi, an Icelandic wool, but it seems very scratchy! I don't want to end up with a really warm hat that is too uncomfortable to wear. Would appreciate any wisdom!


As a spinner and fiber enthusiast I can try to answer some of this. Dog combings are warmest, quivit, angora bunny, alpaca, and wool. Pretty much in that order although I might have the first two mixed up. So one of the warmest and nicest combos would be if you can use two yarns together! like angora and wool. Of course that would HAVE to be handwashed!


----------



## Smargit (Apr 2, 2011)

I've knit many hats for soldiers in Afghanistan. We use Paton's classic wool and size 6 or 7 needles. Be sure to use a dark or tan color for the one in your soldier son. They are also good to use under helmets in the summer when it's hot. They can soak the wool hats in water and put them on wet, providing a nice cooling effect.


----------



## pandphomemades (May 31, 2011)

I wouldn't send any acrylic whatsoever to a war zone, because in case of an IED or other type of fire, acrylic melts into the skin.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Was very interested in this post because through Knit Wits (LYS) in Springfield IL, Bonnie Long has created the helmet liner pattern used for many years. Ravelry has it: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/helmet-liner.
By the time I complete the yarn stash in a light tan I currently have, I will have knitted nearly 100 liners for this project Bonnie initiated. The military now requests a dark charcoal that I do not enjoy working with so after I complete these tan ones, I'll be refocusing to other charity knitting. Bonnie recently told me to go ahead and complete the tan color because even though the soldiers cannot year them while on duty, they can wear them in the barracks and do sleep in them at night to stay warm. I've used Cascade 220 and Patons Classic with much success. They DO need to be made out of wool, NO synthetics!' Washing wool in Afghanistan is no problem without hot water and dryers. Thanks to all our military personnel!


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

Lassie said:


> I want to knit hats for my two sons for this winter. They both work outside...One is a NYC police officer, the other is serving in Afghanistan with the Marines. Winters in both places can be VERY cold and I wondered what you all think is the warmest yarn. A yarn shop saleswoman suggested Lopi, an Icelandic wool, but it seems very scratchy! I don't want to end up with a really warm hat that is too uncomfortable to wear. Would appreciate any wisdom!


I prevere alpaca, or should I say my DH does. His sweater is soft and warm!!!


----------



## Roni Batzion (Aug 14, 2011)

Good lamb's wool should not be scratchy, and is very warm. Also, cashmere (which is from goats) and alpaca are very warm. Paton's sells fine wool. It's a bit on the pricey side, but still reasonable for what it is. Lion Brand sells wool but it tends to be on the scratchy side. You could make the caps and then line them with cotton flannel, which would solve the scratchiness problem and even enhance the warmth.

Personally, I don't think fleece is as warm as wool. It's a synthetic fabric and synthetics just are not as warm. It's nice for bathrobes and things to wear around the house, but if you want real warmth, a parka padded with duck or goose down is far warmer than a fleece jacket. Natural is just better. There are down hats for men you can buy, or make, if you can find the down. These hats have visors and ear flaps and would be very serviceable.


----------



## evilknit (Aug 24, 2011)

Qiviut yarn is the warmest ever and is softer than cashmere! It is from the Musk Ox in northern Canada. This yarn is wonderful to work with. You should try it.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Wow Donna Rae! You are one knowledgable knitter! Thanks for all the info!


----------



## punkie60 (Mar 11, 2011)

The warmest yarn I worked with was thick White Buffalo wool from Canada. It was very soft and smelled like lanolin. I made a beautiful sweater and hat in an eagle pattern. It was so warm that I rarely wear it. I read that the company went out of business but you can still buy some yarn online. The patterns for this yarn were gorgeous. Maybe there are comparable yarns.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

according to a website I read some time ago you asould never use acrylic since in case of fire in melts onto the skin. Stick with a washable wool.

Thank your sons for us for the tremendous job they are doing.


----------



## Davidann (Jun 15, 2011)

I love wool but have found that when you make it for someone cleaning it becomes a problem especially when it is for guys. Perhaps a wool that has acrylic mixed with it or a any yarn that has acrylic mixed with it. Still is warm but can be washed without any problem. I'm partial to Homespun just because of the softness, warm colors and easy care! And the price is reasonable also!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

minna said:


> For wearing hats under their helmets, they MUST be wool because it does not burn. And the colors must be olive, brown, black. In their barracks/tents, they are allowed to wear other fibers. Remember to use yarns that are easily cared for as some of the soldiers do not have access to good washing facilities as it depends on where they are.


Acrylic will melt to the skin in the event of a fire. So as she says, stick with a washable wool


----------



## Lassie (Jan 26, 2011)

As always, I'm floored by the accumulation of fiber wisdom I can tap into here! i already knew about the no-synthetics rule. As I said, this is his third deployment. I made his last 2 helmet liner from some wool I got at a swap and the other person only knew that it was wool, but not what brand! Too bad, because he always says they're super warm! He's down to only one, however, the other is MIA! But the hats are the priority for now, and with so many great suggestions, the only problem with be choosing! I never heard of quivit (sp?), but is sounds like great stuff! And possum fur! Not something a NYC girl would ever know about! That's one of the things that's so great about this forum. I just keep thinking about all those poor naked, chilly little possums!


----------



## Lassie (Jan 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, I hear you! Until we moved in June, I was dangerously close to Smiley's! I could WALK there! I think it's a testimony to my self control that my yarn stash consists of only two large Rubbermaid bins full of yarn. And that's after a visit to Webs in July. Going off to polish my halo now!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Lassie said:


> As always, I'm floored by the accumulation of fiber wisdom I can tap into here! i already knew about the no-synthetics rule. As I said, this is his third deployment. I made his last 2 helmet liner from some wool I got at a swap and the other person only knew that it was wool, but not what brand! Too bad, because he always says they're super warm! He's down to only one, however, the other is MIA! But the hats are the priority for now, and with so many great suggestions, the only problem with be choosing! I never heard of quivit (sp?), but is sounds like great stuff! And possum fur! Not something a NYC girl would ever know about! That's one of the things that's so great about this forum. I just keep thinking about all those poor naked, chilly little possums!


Qiviut is musk ox fiber used by native people close to the arctic circle where warmth in winter is necessary. See if your library has a copy of "Arctic Knits", it explains what it is, how it's used and gives some gorgeous patterns.


----------



## YourLuckyEwe (Jul 2, 2011)

Lassie said:


> I want to knit hats for my two sons for this winter. They both work outside...One is a NYC police officer, the other is serving in Afghanistan with the Marines. Winters in both places can be VERY cold and I wondered what you all think is the warmest yarn. A yarn shop saleswoman suggested Lopi, an Icelandic wool, but it seems very scratchy! I don't want to end up with a really warm hat that is too uncomfortable to wear. Would appreciate any wisdom!


I made 5 helmet liners of 100% wool for the troops last year. They were a bit scratchy so hand-washed them and used a little cream rinse, as wool is a form of hair, and they came out nice and soft.


----------



## akeehn (Jan 31, 2011)

I would check out hhtp://www.polarknit.com
made with real fleece.


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

I have knit for the troops for 10 years. Check with your sons about what colors they can have. Last I knew the military (other than on ships) can only have black wool. The military does not want acrylic yarn used anymore as it does not burn, it melts. If there is an injury, the acrylic yarn just melts and burns onto the skin causing serious burns. 

Hats I have made can't be made from anything heavier than worsted as the hats won't fit under the helmet. 

Hats to wear under a police hat would probably need to be keep on the lighter side also. Ask your son to try on some hats and see which weight yarn works. He would probably have to have black also.

If you want a plain knit hat that fits a man, google Ellen's Knit Hat. Her pattern is what is used by The Ships Project for lots of the hats sent to the military. It is the only pattern I use. 

Good luck. 

rj


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lassie said:


> And possum fur! ... I just keep thinking about all those poor naked, chilly little possums!


Not to worry about them! The possums from which the yarn is made are no relation to North American opossums.

http://www.possum-nz.com/opossum-vs-possum.php

http://www.doc.govt.nz/conservation/threats-and-impacts/animal-pests/animal-pests-a-z/possums/

http://kiwiyarns.wordpress.com/possum-yarn/

One of these days, I'll splurge and get some possum yarn on my needles ... and qiviut, too. Gotta dream, eh?


----------



## barblaff (Apr 23, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Go to Charity Knitting or Helmet Liners to take you to a site that will provide all the info you need for doing military hats. For off duty, military hospital ships, you can do anything you like, cheerful colors requested... For on duty, there are very specific rules and that includes fiber rules due to washing considerations.....
> 
> To provide warmth, use a machine washable wool. Although there are definitely warmer fibers, the all require special care and that is not easily available. You don't want son having to handwash and try to dry in tents..... Air provides warmth, you could do 2 hats with DK weight and then crochet edges together or whipstitch or blanket stitch to have double layer or knit one and pick up cast-on stitches and knit another in opposite direction. Easier than double knitting, if you aren't already familiar with it...


Dream Weaver: You always come through with clear, usable answers.


----------



## barblaff (Apr 23, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Lassie said:
> 
> 
> > And possum fur! ... I just keep thinking about all those poor naked, chilly little possums!
> ...


Jessica Jean: You also come through with websites and "stuff" I can use. Thanks


----------



## barblaff (Apr 23, 2011)

Fluffysmom said:


> I have knit for the troops for 10 years. Check with your sons about what colors they can have. Last I knew the military (other than on ships) can only have black wool. The military does not want acrylic yarn used anymore as it does not burn, it melts. If there is an injury, the acrylic yarn just melts and burns onto the skin causing serious burns.
> 
> Hats I have made can't be made from anything heavier than worsted as the hats won't fit under the helmet.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't thin warmth is the issue. It's what will the army allow. When I did mine for my grandson's grop in Afg. I researched it on PC. There were srict rules. The yarn they indicated was cascade 200. I couldn't affor that for the whole troup so I got another brand of wool. Color is most important. Good luck. Love our troups.


----------



## Nandee (Aug 22, 2011)

Possum is the warmest, it has a hollow shaft like a huskies hair, so very thermal, usually found in blends with merino.


----------



## liketalk (Apr 2, 2011)

I just posted this site on pinterest and came here to read this very first post for today. Amazing.

http://www.packagesfromhome.org/things-to-donate/knitted-helmet-liner.

Another site that I cannot locate right now talking about this same think suggested Universal yarn which is all wool. I personally think a washable wool would be good. Wool also has the wicking ability that synthetics don't.


----------



## 18837 (Apr 29, 2011)

definately one of the wools or wool blends! for sure send washing directions along however!!!


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

TKGA posted in their newsletter that the army is providing helmet liners now


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

evesch said:


> Lassie said:
> 
> 
> > I want to knit hats for my two sons for this winter. They both work outside...One is a NYC police officer, the other is serving in Afghanistan with the Marines. Winters in both places can be VERY cold and I wondered what you all think is the warmest yarn. A yarn shop saleswoman suggested Lopi, an Icelandic wool, but it seems very scratchy! I don't want to end up with a really warm hat that is too uncomfortable to wear. Would appreciate any wisdom!
> ...


I spin a lot of angora, angora/wool and it certainly is the warmest you can get, yet it is so light and soft.
Angora is a hollow fibre and is 7 times warmer than wool and does not itch at all.


----------



## Friedrich (May 4, 2011)

Quivit is the warmest - the ladies who mentioned it are right!! But it is also the most expensive wool to buy out there!!!

Why not try with alpaca for the actual hat and then knit an "inside liner" which would be identical to the hat but is then sewn to the inside. This is in effect a double hat.

For cleaning, tell your sons to have it drycleaned by the military (if that is possible). That way they won't ruin your handiwork. Good Luck!!
friedrich


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have patterns Knit & Crochet for helmet liners. I found the charity listing at Annie's Attic. Scroll down to the lower part of the left column and there is a listing for "Helmet Liners for the Troops" 
There is a link for a knitting pattern and a crochet pattern.

www.anniesattic.com/list.html?criteria=helmetliners


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

brenda m said:


> TKGA posted in their newsletter that the army is providing helmet liners now


Brenda, thanks for reminding us. I thought that was so a year ago when I was knitting them for my gson's group of medics. At least I'd heard they were going to stop the hl project and supply their own. Of course, we all know they won't be as good as ours. I think it's wonderful that so many of yu do that project. Blessings to all who have loved ones in the forces. Wynn


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

Lassie, Late checking this site today so some one may have already told you the following. ABSOLUTELY NO SYNTHETIC YARN, WOOL ONLY for troops in a combat zone. There are several sites on the web for specific instructions for helmet liners. You might consider a goody box for your USMC son I hear they are greatly appreciated. Enclose plenty of goodies his buddies may not have received any and he will want to share. Bless both of your boys for the jobs they are doing. Jane


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks to all you wonderful knitters for sharing your knowledge with me. I am so loving this site!!!!


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks to all you wonderful knitters for sharing your knowledge with me. I am so loving this site!!!!


----------



## 18837 (Apr 29, 2011)

Quiveit is out of site for $$$$ it's wonderful but very pricey unless you are " native"


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

YourLuckyEwe said:


> Lassie said:
> 
> 
> > I want to knit hats for my two sons for this winter. They both work outside...One is a NYC police officer, the other is serving in Afghanistan with the Marines. Winters in both places can be VERY cold and I wondered what you all think is the warmest yarn. A yarn shop saleswoman suggested Lopi, an Icelandic wool, but it seems very scratchy! I don't want to end up with a really warm hat that is too uncomfortable to wear. Would appreciate any wisdom!
> ...


I washed mine first, too. I didn't even think about them washing them later when they got dirty. When they're called, at a moment's notice, to go out on a patro, the last thing they think of is "Is it clean"? The last batch I send my gs arrived at 109 deg.. He said all his medics were wearing their hats. If they got called, the hads would be wet and would keep them cooler under their helmuts. Wynn


----------



## bowler (Jun 16, 2011)

I personally wouldn't use Lopi as I once knitted a sweater for myself and couldn't wear it. I thought it was just me but I knitted one for my husband and he couldn't wear his either. Went to the charity shop so it went to a good cause. I only hope the person that got it would be able to wear it.


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

I just got an email from the charity that sends the helmet liners to the troops with the link for Annie's Attic site. The rules for colors allowed and that they must be 100% wool are on the link, plus the knit & crochet patterns. They still want them! The troops prefer them and as long as they request them, they will send them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Wool is my choice, especially a washable merino wool. While Alpaca, etc may be slightly warmer, you can knit a 2-strand hat. All those air pockets will provide lots of insulation value to the hat. I am also a big proponent of items that are practical. You have men in rough conditions. I would doubt they would be using your hats and thinking about the washing requirements as they toss them around.


----------



## Vern (May 3, 2011)

Look on lionbrand.com


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey, I still like the Red Heart super saver yarns for men & boys hats. I've done dozens with matching scarves for guys, and no complaints. If you want it thicker, use two strands held together as opposed to one.

Bernat also has a "denim" yarn in the worsted weight, which is very nice for the guys!


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

I have used Plymouth Encore, 75% acrylic 25% wool, for hats, gloves, afghans and baby sweaters. It's a worsted weight yarn that can be machine washed and dried. Have never had any negative experiences using it.


----------



## maple (Jun 29, 2011)

Having been associated with the military and knitting helmets with just a place for their eyes left open the men and women in Afghanistan have sent messages saying that pure wool is the best as it doesnt freeze where as acrilic and the modern yarns freeze and stick to their face etc


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I would venture a bet that the Peruvian merino wools would be a great choice. Washable, warm, great colors and a smoother yarn, so not scratchy.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Lassie said:


> I want to knit hats for my two sons for this winter. They both work outside...One is a NYC police officer, the other is serving in Afghanistan with the Marines. Winters in both places can be VERY cold and I wondered what you all think is the warmest yarn. A yarn shop saleswoman suggested Lopi, an Icelandic wool, but it seems very scratchy! I don't want to end up with a really warm hat that is too uncomfortable to wear. Would appreciate any wisdom!


Alpaca is very warm - and light but as others have noted you cant just throw it in the washer.
Merino is a very soft wool. A superwash merino blend could work and it would be washable too.


----------



## dianasheart (Jul 25, 2011)

rojas1152 said:


> Hi:
> I do have Alpaca & it is warm but needs careful washing. I do have Lopi & find it scratchy. I would find a nice Acrylic so the men can wash as needed without worry. Something that looks like a natural fiber.


Needs to be wool for service persons do to risk of burning, synthictics burn and will stick to skin my DD is a marine and can only have wool in AFGANASTAN. Wool will not melt like acrilics love diana


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

I like this forum so much for all the friendly people wanting to help one another. It gives me great feeling to see all the love of helping and so friendly. I am so glad that I found this forum. To all of you helping out I give you big hug and wishing you a wonderful day.


Carolynjune3


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I want to knit hats for my two sons for this winter. They both work outside...One is a NYC police officer, the other is serving in Afghanistan with the Marines. Winters in both places can be VERY cold and I wondered what you all think is the warmest yarn. A yarn shop saleswoman suggested Lopi, an Icelandic wool, but it seems very scratchy! I don't want to end up with a really warm hat that is too uncomfortable to wear. Would appreciate any wisdom!

First find out what they are allowed to wear. It won't do them much good if they can only wear it inside or off duty. Do they want something that lines the cap or helmet? Do they want their ears and/or neck covered? 

Also remember nothing that will cling to the skin if it burns. All wool is the best as it reduces to ashes when burned.

Go to Lion Brand and search for helmet liner. There is a free pattern there for one. It is ribbed around the neck and face so it stretches and fits a variety of sizes. (Pattern used by Soldiers' Helpers)

"Note that helmet liners sent to American troops must be made of 100% wool in black, charcoal, brown, tan, or olive drab colors."

There is a couple in NH (Soldiers' Helpers) that works with volunteers all over to send all sorts of items to troops overseas. If anyone would like to help with any donation including notes and letters, food, etc. contact me and I will give you the address.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I would choose a washable wool nylon blend to add the aese of care to the warmth.


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

I would say alpaca, but unsure. What do others think.


----------



## maple (Jun 29, 2011)

The lady that said helmets sent to the american troops must be 100% wool is correct plus their colors have to be 
correct.Green Black and brown.


----------



## Cherizac (Mar 9, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Quiviut, with yak a close second. Both kind of pricey, though. But both, while not waterproof, are water repellent...will take longer to get soaking in wet weather.


This.

Quiviut and Yak are sooooo soft; it's like spinning air. Gorgeous. Pricey though. Alpaca is a reasonable substitute. Superwash wool/alpaca blend is easy to care for; I know Lion Brand has a yarn like that, can't remember what it's called. Wasn't too expensive.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Lb has an alpaca blend which is very soft & warm, but not suitable for the war arena as it is mainly acrylic. i am now using the LB wool ease Thick & Quick yarn now and it will be downright hot but, again, mainly acrylic.

i think a good washable merino wool, soft and washable will be the best choice.


----------



## seroba (Aug 21, 2011)

I live in chicago, and it can be quite artic at times. I will tell you something that you might find interesting. While wool is warm, I have used lopi icelandic wool, I found it itchy.I suggest that something be warn between it and the skin to possibly prevent this.

I made a sweater using several strands of wool mix, i.e. 20-25 percent wool, mixed with 75% acrylic. After the sweater was made, on the reverse or wrong side, I carefully and neatly wove strands of the yarn through the backs of the stitches. I found that this sweater kept in body heat, which did not dissipate in the cold. 

The yarn I wove with was the same as the rest of the sweater. I also wove loosely to prevent pulling in the garment. You might consider this. I have never been cold in that sweater. I might add it looked just as attractive as though it was made from pure wool. I used my own design, and a tight tension.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Lassie said:


> I want to knit hats for my two sons for this winter. They both work outside...One is a NYC police officer, the other is serving in Afghanistan with the Marines. Winters in both places can be VERY cold and I wondered what you all think is the warmest yarn. A yarn shop saleswoman suggested Lopi, an Icelandic wool, but it seems very scratchy! I don't want to end up with a really warm hat that is too uncomfortable to wear. Would appreciate any wisdom!


The military rejects acrylic yarns due to the fire hazard they present (acrylic melts and causes third degree burns). While quiviut is the warmest fiber, as has been said it is significantly expensive. A wool/cashmere blend would be very warn, but, yes, it can felt, although troops usually only have cold water available in places like Afghanistan for laundry. I'd suggest a nice superwash wool, like Cascade 220 superwash. The price is reasonable and you can get it in the colors preferred by the military and police (military prefers dark browns, black, and navy; police usually prefer white or navy, you'll need to ask). Nashua Handknits has a nice superwash, but this company has been absorbed by another yarn company and will soon disappear  .


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

You need to be careful when using pure wool. For some people it cuts and break off the hair as well as being itchy.


----------



## seroba (Aug 21, 2011)

Although you cannot use acrylic yarn, do not hesitate to use more than one strand of wool yarn. As one writer suggested, superwash wool, which is shrink resistant is a good choice. I would also suggest weaving strands of wool on the inside of the item which will ensure extra warmth.


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

Just google helmut liners


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

Qiviut is the warmest. Use it as a liner with wool on the outside and he will stay warm all winter!


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

im in a group with the afghansitan hats that we make them and send them to the troops they have us make the hats and i have made them with a fancy yarn and i dont like it it dont seem warm the yarns i would like makng the hats out of are double stranded REDHEART and i think warm would be wool or MY CHOICE WOULD BE DOUBLE STRANDED SUGAR AND CREAM BUT IT DONT STREACH we do a pattern AT LEAST I DID one were i crochet 29 to 30something sc or hdc OTHERS KNIT I CANT >.. and i do that alway across in back loop turn it to other side back loop again with sc or hdc(my favoirte) for as long as it will fit up my dhs head they streach i do it maybe twelve inches i forget how many rows... postage was too much i would sew the hat to gether and roll the bottom up two to three inches dh said they were comfortable it was too airy with the loom so i just did the long way... they streached around the hat i sewed them up long ways and across the top it made a tube like t hing ... maybe two strands it is expensive but one of the yarns required in the group was HOMESPUN


Lassie said:


> I want to knit hats for my two sons for this winter. They both work outside...One is a NYC police officer, the other is serving in Afghanistan with the Marines. Winters in both places can be VERY cold and I wondered what you all think is the warmest yarn. A yarn shop saleswoman suggested Lopi, an Icelandic wool, but it seems very scratchy! I don't want to end up with a really warm hat that is too uncomfortable to wear. Would appreciate any wisdom!


----------



## laceandlovelies (Feb 21, 2011)

In my opinion, wool is the best. I love Patons -- use the helmet liner pattern. That's what we used when we made the helmet liners for the soldiers. It's a great hat. Wool is warm and yet breathes and is perfect in conditions where high heat and fire may be a factor.


----------



## possum merino (Dec 16, 2011)

Merino wool and possum fur are considerations, possum merino knitwear. Merino wool is of course very warm and luxurious, combining this with the right amount of possum fur can make the most exquisite knitwear - it is lightwear, warm and highly durable...excellent to investigate using this to knit in the winter months coming up...brrrrr!


----------

